
Bitsequence has just ran away with their investors’ money - doener
https://twitter.com/TeamBitCorey/status/956858880016789504
======
aiCeivi9
> "3% daily lifetime income", "10% of your referrals"

Looks like generic ponzi scheme.

Maybe it wasn't getting traction fast enough, they will probably restart under
another name soon.

------
jjtheblunt
english verb correction => "has just rUn". i run. i ran. i have run.

